# Cortarse solo



## Romanaccia1984

Che significa "Cortarse solo" è in spagnolo-argentino, ho chiesto ad uno spagnolo ma non sapeva rispondermi

La frase è :

*Conseguiste y te cortaste solo!! 

*grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Romanaccia1984

Non ci può essere una mia traduzione perché non so cosa significa, è per questo che ho fatto la domanda qui  
*
La frase originale intera è proprio questa - Conseguiste y te cortaste solo! 
*
I contesti ce ne possono essere due, una potrebbe riferirsi al fatto che qualcuno all'improvviso si è reso conto che come tante persone ha cominciato ad usare continuamente portali sociali come facebook, condividento con gli altri la sua vita personale  , l'altro si potrebbe riferire ad uno scherzo riguardante un ragazzo che cerca intensamente una ragazza incontrata nella metro. Non so se per voi ha qualche senso.


----------



## Neuromante

Nessuno. Un verbo transitivo senza un complemento non è possibile
Dovresti dirci il vero contesto, non due opzioni diverse (Ne dubito che tu la avvia trovato due volte)ove la hai trovata, chi la direbbe, a chi...
E quell "solo".., Sarebbe cosi "solo" o dovrebbe essere "s*ó*lo" con l´accento grafico? Cambia assolutamente.


----------



## olimpia91

_Cortarse solo_ significa hacer algo individualmente, separarse de un grupo y seguir solo.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Dónde significa eso? Debe tratarse de un localismo.


----------



## olimpia91

Romanaccia1984 said:


> Che significa "Cortarse solo" è in spagnolo-argentino, ho chiesto ad uno spagnolo ma non sapeva rispondermi


----------



## Pixidio

Neuromante said:


> ¿Dónde significa eso? Debe tratarse de un localismo.



Sí, efectivamente lo es. Y no del español argentino sino del rioplatense, que se habla en la zona central del país. Como dice Olimpia quiere decir "apartarse del grupo". 
La frase "conseguiste y te cortaste solo" tiene matiz de reclamo. Un ejemplo típico es que uno de un grupo de amigos consiguió novia y se aisló del grupo. En esa situación cabe perfectamente el reclamo. 
"Cortarse solo" es muy coloquial, mas no vulgar (en los contextos adecuados: amigos, pares, familia). Se ha popularizado en la última década y los jóvenes (los más jóvenes que yo) la usan bastante.


----------



## Larroja

Romanaccia1984 said:


> Qualcuno potrebbe tradurmi questa conversazione?



Ciao Romanaccia,  

ho eliminato i messaggi a seguire perché la tua richiesta contravviene a una regola fondamentale dei nostri forum, la numero due, che, nello specifico, recita: 



> *2. Un tema per ogni discussione
> *Trattate un solo tema per ciascuna discussione. Se avete più temi da trattare, aprite una discussione per ciascun tema.
> Se avete domande aggiuntive non relazionate con lo stesso tema, aprite una discussione per ognuna di esse...




A presto,
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## Ivonne L.

Pixidio said:


> Sí, efectivamente lo es. Y no del español argentino sino del rioplatense, que se habla en la zona central del país. Como dice Olimpia quiere decir "apartarse del grupo".
> La frase "conseguiste y te cortaste solo" tiene matiz de reclamo. Un ejemplo típico es que uno de un grupo de amigos consiguió novia y se aisló del grupo. En esa situación cabe perfectamente el reclamo.
> "Cortarse solo" es muy coloquial, mas no vulgar (en los contextos adecuados: amigos, pares, familia). Se ha popularizado en la última década y los jóvenes (los más jóvenes que yo) la usan bastante.


Pregunto: "cortarse" simplemente, sin el "conseguiste", (en una frase como _"¡no te cortes, nena!"_) ¿puede significar también no te aísles, no te excluyas vos sola de la compañía, no dejes de "compartirte" con los demás, no te enfosqués?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola Ivonne  

Falta el contexto!


----------



## Ciprianus

Ivonne L. said:


> Pregunto: "cortarse" simplemente, sin el "conseguiste", (en una frase como _"¡no te cortes, nena!"_) ¿puede significar también no te aísles, no te excluyas vos sola de la compañía, no dejes de "compartirte" con los demás, no te enfosqués?



Se dice _"¡no te cortes *sola*, nena!", _y significa_ ¡no  hagas xxx sola, nena!_


----------



## Neuromante

Será en Argentina...


----------



## Ivonne L.

Hola Anja. El contexto falta porque la pregunta surge de algo que quedó retenido en mi memoria auditiva, pero borrosamente - el pedido, matizado con una nota de desprecio, de "no cortarse". Tendría que inventar una situación. Por ejemplo una juntada de gente en una casa: a medida que el local se va abarrotando, una inquilina sale de él  y se encierra en su pieza. Al rato una persona amiga le golpea a la puerta y, al verla hosca y apesadumbrada, se le acerca y le pregunta a la chica, con ese tono medio de desaprobación: "¿Che, qué te pasa? ¿por qué te fuiste? no te cortes..".


----------



## Ivonne L.

Ciprianus said:


> Se dice _"¡no te cortes *sola*, nena!", _y significa_ ¡no  hagas xxx sola, nena!_


Gracias. O sea que el "sola" no se puede omitir, ¿así es? >Entonces, a ver si entiendo, no puede valer como un general "no te aísles", sino más bien se refiere a una actividad que podría incluir a alguien más.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola Ivonne, 

Ahora es más claro para mi. ¿Podría ser "no seas tímida" o "no tengas vergüenza"?  ¿Qué opinan los amigos nativos al respecto?

EDIT
Ripensandoci, forse nel contesto "non stare/non tenerti in disparte"?


----------



## Ciprianus

No significa no seas tímida o algo parecido, porque en general decir que alguien _"se corta solo"_ tiene tono de reproche, _"cortarse solo" _es como una pequeña traición.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gracias, Ciprianus 

Y ¿podría ser "non startene in disparte"?


----------



## Ciprianus

Me parece que no, entiendo que "non startene in disparte" se le dice al que no participa, que observa, pero el que "se corta solo" sí hace algo, no se queda inactivo, pero no comparte con su grupo habitual.


----------



## Jube

"Cortarse solo" casi siempre conlleva una valortación negativa del emisor hacia el receptor: Hacer por tu cuenta algo que, se eperaba (acordada o tásitamente), hacer en conjunto. Si quien lo dice es el sujeto de la acción, demuestra una actitud de hartazgo ante la indecisión o indefinicion del grupo. "Si nadie me acompaña; me corto solo y lo hago yo!"


----------



## Jube

De todas maneras es claro que quien lo dice hace referncia a un hecho que desconocemos; Qué consiguio?


Jube said:


> "Cortarse solo" casi siempre conlleva una valortación negativa del emisor hacia el receptor: Hacer por tu cuenta algo que, se eperaba (acordada o tásitamente), hacer en conjunto. Si quien lo dice es el sujeto de la acción, demuestra una actitud de hartazgo ante la indecisión o indefinicion del grupo. "Si nadie me acompaña; me corto solo y lo hago yo!"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola Ciprianus y Jube 

Gracias! Desgraciadamente, no me se ocurre nada en italiano, pero si lo entiendo bien ¿es algo parecido a "tagliare fuori qualcuno da qualcosa", "escludere"?


----------



## Ciprianus

Significa autoescludersi dal gruppo di appartenenza per fare altra cosa in modo individuale.


----------



## Jube

Anja.Ann said:


> Hola Ciprianus y Jube
> 
> Gracias! Desgraciadamente, no me se ocurre nada en italiano, pero si lo entiendo bien ¿es algo parecido a "tagliare fuori qualcuno da qualcosa", "escludere"?


Ciao Anja. An. Penso che sarebbe meglio dire: "Cavarsela da solo" o "Farlo per se stesso" (Ma pensa che il progetto era farlo insieme ad altri)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gracias Ciprianus y gracias Jube  

Jube, direi che "cavarsela da solo" non vada bene per "cortarse solo" perché "cavarsela" significa "riuscire" (fare bene qualcosa).


----------



## Necsus

Ciprianus said:


> Significa autoescludersi dal gruppo di appartenenza per fare altra cosa in modo individuale.


Credo che la traduzione dipenda di volta in volta dal contesto, a seconda di qual è l'azione che prevale. Da quanto è stato detto suggerirei 'isolarsi', ma ovviamente non comprende per forza la scelta di fare delle cose, ci si potrebbe anche isolare e basta.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> ¿Dónde significa eso? Debe tratarse de un localismo.



En México significa exactamente lo mismo. Da a entender que no tenía algo que debía compartir con el emisor, lo consiguió, no dijo nada y se cortó, se separó, se fue.


----------

